# iPad Game like Myst???



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of an iPad game similar to Myst? I have Myst for the iPod Touch, and it opens  on my iPad, but I want the full screen in super-duper graphics. I always liked the Myst games (often got stuck in a room only to die there). 

I really like super graphic type games. Soon I'll have to break open my wallet and buy those car racing games!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Myst  as well!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Myst for the iTouch? I'm a dead duck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://bit.ly/mystforiphone

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Myst for the iTouch? I'm a dead duck!


I have Myst on my iTouch. I am just stuck in a room and can't get out! I even looked up the solution and still can't get out. GRRRRRRR. I think Myst is just really old so was wondering if something similar was out for the iPad.

Anyone remember Fool's Errand? I loved that one too. That was a real real real long time ago!


----------

